# 2006 Winter Olympics in HD



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

I am sorry if this has been discussed already but I can't find it.

Will there be HD coverage on DISH of the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino (on the 110 or 119 birds)? Here in Hawaii our 30 inch dish is not big enough for HD, and I'd like to know if there's any point ordering a larger dish - the Olympics would be a major motivating factor, what with all the white crush on the SD broadcast.

Aloha,

Frossie


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Dish and NBC had 24 hour tape delay of last year's Summer Olympics in HD, as I remember. Past performance is no guarantee of future performance, but it is an indicator.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have not heard any plans for special coverage. I guess we'll have to start digging and see if anything has been mentioned and missed. I only recall seeing commercials for the Olympics for the past couple of weeks.

JL


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

This years Olympics in HD is an exact simulcast of what will be showing on NBC, so therefore no special HD feed this year


----------



## gbjbany (Sep 25, 2005)

The 2006 soccer world-cup is supposed to be broadcast in HD.

Extract from Bsuiness week article - *I Want My HDTV -- But Which Flavor?*
"HD broadcasts will be widely available in the U.S. and Japan next year. They'll begin in earnest in China to prepare for the 2008 Beijing Olympics. And in the rest of the world, HD broadcasts are developing more quickly than was expected. For instance, the 2006 World Cup will be broadcast in Europe in full HD."


----------



## bk63ross (Nov 10, 2004)

Frossie just curious as to what Dish or the other local cable carriers are now carrying out there in HD? I was once a local there, but have now moved to Cali and may just move back to the Islands...Will I be missing out on HD?


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi bk6ross,
I think if you lived here before you know the answer will be "it depends on which island". Here on Big Island we get two digital OTA channels with one (ABC) showing HD content occasionally. On Dish, you can get the HD channels on the 110 bird but you need at least a 45 inch dish. (Our 30 is not good enough).

For Oahu and/or the other islands you can search for HD programming on http://www.titantv.com to see what's available.


----------

